# Can I make Dough & freeze it?



## gpalex (Sep 14, 2006)

I would like to know if i can make Raised Yeast Donut Dough & Bread Dough 
divide it into ZipLock Bags & freeze it? Then take it out as needed, 
shape it & Bake/Fry.

Thanks you,
George


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

well, at the restaurant i found it easy to make my dough, let it rise its first ride. shape it. and put it directly into the freezer. when you are ready to bake it, pan it up and proof it until its ready. bake as usual. i havent tried it with doughnuts yet. but it worked well with our cloverleaf rolls. 

make sure you dont keep them too long in the freezer, the yeast might die..


----------



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't know much about donuts but yes to the bread dough. You can freeze before rising and after, and anywhere else during the process. 

How do you think your super market makes "fresh bread" it is probably par-baked then frozen.

Best to pull it the night before and let thaw/rise in refridgerator.


----------



## frayedknot (Dec 17, 2006)

*How do you think your super market makes "fresh bread" it is probably par-baked then frozen.*

*Exaclty, in the market I bake in there are 3 types of "fresh baked" breads. 
We use a frozen dough that is thawed and proofed in the proofer.(french bread, croissants, buns etc) Also a "par-baked bread" that is formed, proofed, baked partially, then flash frozen. It is thawed for appx 30 mins and then into the oven to finish baking. I also make scratch baked breads (part of my job I love) Also, I make our pizza dough and make it into 12oz balls and freeze until it is needed, thawed,formed and then baked. 

I really dont see much of a problem to freezing bread dough as Jess stated. It is done all the time. 

*


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

80% of my current job involves making dough, giving it no time to ferment (we actually use ice water to slow it down for our large batches), shaping it and placing it in the freezer. You may want to go a little heavy on the yeast, depending on how long you want to keep it in there.


----------

